# How to know what BIOS version supports which HDD size ?



## user33331 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello ( Old computers pre <2000 )
Upgrading to SSD.
How to know what BIOS version supports which max.HDD size ?
There are: 

1996's 3GB barrier.
1998's 8GB barrier .
1999's 32GB barrier.
Is there a BIOS-list available that shows which is the max.size HDD I can use ?
Or motherboard-list...

I have PHOENIX BIOS V4.07 or V4.08.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 27, 2018)

you should read this helpfull link and then cross reference to your motherboad manafacture's website
https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=936


----------



## arbiter (Feb 27, 2018)

Plus back that far likely only drive that would work in that computer is IDE and all SSD's are at least SATA.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 27, 2018)

arbiter said:


> Plus back that far likely only drive that would work in that computer is IDE and all SSD's are at least SATA.


Not to mention the fact the OS probably doesnt even support SSD's.


----------



## arbiter (Feb 27, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not to mention the fact the OS probably doesnt even support SSD's.


Pretty sure wouldn't make a difference to OS, just certain things that need to be run to keep the SSD in top shape wouldn't be done like TRIM command which would have to have 3rd party software running to handle that on a reg basis.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 27, 2018)

You wont know size limits unless you try with physical hardware. Some motherboards vendors did thinks to allow bigger drives, so any "set" rules are not really followed.


----------



## The_DriverX (Feb 27, 2018)

In my opinion, using a SSD is not going to improve performance on systems that old. Can it be done? Yes, provided the OS/software is supported. Should you do it? No. I've seen someone install (and use) an SSD in a first gen Xbox... Just for fun, but no real gain. In the end, it's your call.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 28, 2018)

You can buy a SSD to IDE PCB Adapter from eBay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2018)

The_DriverX said:


> I've seen someone install (and use) an SSD in a first gen Xbox... Just for fun, but no real gain. In the end, it's your call.



I think the gain would be game loading times.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 28, 2018)

arbiter said:


> Plus back that far likely only drive that would work in that computer is IDE and all SSD's are at least SATA.



There actually were a few IDE SSDs.  They weren't common though.  I know for a fact Transcend made a few though.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 28, 2018)

Here is some info:

*Award        PC BIOS Frequently Asked Questions*
Quote from the site: 





> Award Software has merged with Phoenix Technologies, therefore their resource pages have been combined.



*5.7. How large a hard disk does my BIOS support?*

*Hard Drive Size Limitations and Barriers*

And, a pdf of the "Phoenix BIOS 4.0 revision 6 User Manual" from June 22, 2000.  You might find some info in it.


----------



## JalleR (Feb 28, 2018)

The Controller on the motherboard has a limit to, so it would be nice to know what board/chipset it is.  and i'm sure you will get the same performance boost from a Newer HD


----------



## The_DriverX (Feb 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the gain would be game loading times.



I agree. Over optical discs, then yes. I myself have a softmodded Xbox Original and upgraded the HDD with Seagate Barracuda 200 GB HDD (64MB cache, 7200 RPM). Much faster over the stock HDD, but only so much data throughput can be achieved via PATA interface. As far as loading times go, I usually get games to load about twice (if not more faster) with the Barracuda. There is a limit, though.


----------

